# Little green burrs



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

I know the exact little green burrs you are talking about. They are sooo annoying and it's only this year for the first time Madison has ever had any on her. I take her pin brush and brush them out. Careful though cause they'll stick to your clothes, socks, shoes ~ they'll attach themselves to almost anything


----------



## Pumpkin's mom (Aug 17, 2008)

*Burr season*

I have a small aluminum comb - fairly fine-toothed. This works better than brushes for getting those little burrs out. Pumpkin loves the attention, too!


----------



## 2Retrievers222 (Sep 5, 2007)

I cut their mane in front of chest, they had branches of these burrs, nevere seen this bad, I should of taken picture


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

The one time we had them, I picked them out one by one by one! Never went near that place again!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

I would try something like Pam to make the coat very slick. Then comb them out and give the dog(s) a good bath. Thhe other thing you could try is try squeezing the burrs so the break - maybe use pliers to do this - then try combing them out. 
Good Luck!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

My trick with the bigger green burrs....pull the hair out of the burr, not the burr out of the hair. Get hold of it with your fingers and use the other hand to pull the fur away from it. Less discomfort for thepup, too.
OR, I can send you Sadie...she the Burr-Picker Extraordinaire in this house:doh:


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

AmbikaGR said:


> I would try something like Pam to make the coat very slick. Then comb them out and give the dog(s) a good bath. Thhe other thing you could try is try squeezing the burrs so the break - maybe use pliers to do this - then try combing them out.
> Good Luck!


Zactly what we do the Pam thing makes it easier.


----------



## Jake'sDad (Oct 20, 2007)

I'm glad to see I'm not the only one having this problem, LOL. But as soon as I get the burrs out of Farley's fur, he goes back for more... I'd try the Pam thing, but then bathing a 100-pound doggie is a major project.


----------



## tannernoodle (Mar 19, 2008)

Oh I hate those little buggers! I use a wide metal comb. If they get in the tail though, sometimes I have to cut them out if they tangle up.


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

When this happened to me recently I used a slicker brush which amazingly got most of them out... little critters! My dog was covered head to foot also. I then got the wide tooth comb and went through the longer parts of her goat. Amazingly they all came out. Good luck!


----------

